# best budget/casual gaming laptop for around rs 20000



## anuragsinghh (May 29, 2013)

i want a laptop for basic things like watching movies , surfing the net , office work , listening to music , skype , and casual gaming ( games released before 2011- 2010 ) and budget is max 21000 , i know my budget is weak for this type of laptop but i really cant go beyond that so please help me out guys and ya my first choice is dell


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Before we proceed why dont you fill these questionaries


----------



## anuragsinghh (May 29, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or
USD) 18000-22000
2) What size & weight
consideration (if any) would you
prefer?
Netbook; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16".
3) Are there any brands that you
prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:dell 
b. Dislike:samsung & hp
4) What are the primary tasks will
you be performing with this
notebook? 
hd movies , web surfing , ms office , skype , gaming , music etc
5) What screen resolution(s) & type
(glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1366x768 
6) Anything else you would like to
say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/
glossy finish)
the customer service of the company should be good in delhi , and i will run windows 8 on it so a windows 8 compatible laptop should be good .


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Check
Toshiba c850D
Hp Compaq CQ43.......

In my opinion Toshiba is good as it has good battery backup and have backlit too......


----------



## anuragsinghh (May 29, 2013)

Acer Gateway Ne56r ?

i'm getting an acer laptop with 2nd gen pdc , 2gb ram , 500gb hdd , 15.6 hd led screen and intel hd 3000 in 20000 rs


----------



## powerstarprince (Jun 1, 2013)

Samsung NP300E4V-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

This is the best u can get.. unless u like samsung.


----------

